# Winter Vehicle Protection



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

As the weather is getting colder my thoughts have turned to getting the van prepared for sub zero weather.

I have done a searcg of topics and not found the answers to our particular position.

We have the new 747 with tag axle, double floor and winterised so all tanks and valves etc are inboard. It also comes with an anti freeze protected wet central heating system.

We intend to use the vehicle from time to time over the winter but the majority of the time it will be sitting on the driveway. What do most people do to ensure protection? 

I have an external power socket on the house and hook up so should I just leave the heating on at a low thermostat level; buy some other form of heating to avoid running the heating pump continuously or drain down all the normal things?

Advice and views gratefully received 

Regards

Ed


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've said it before elsewhere but I can't see the point of putting in heating and/or dehumidifiers into a new, presumably weatherproof, van.

How many MH or caravan dealers do it ?

If the van water systems are drained, the taps left open and the van is well aired before you shut it up and there are no places where water can enter then leave it. 

We have done this with our vans and caravans since the 60s and never once have they suffered in any way. We don't take out the upholstery or anything else for that matter. 

We use the van on a regular basis - say monthly on average - over winter but we have never left any heating in it and would not do so even if we had a power supply at the farm where it is parked.

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hi Ed

Invest in a silver screen if you haven`t already done so,this will keep alot of the condensation down, especially in the cab area.

Your lucky in that you have a drive big enough to accommodate your rig so I would probably opt for an oil filled rad instead of using onboard heating to save wear.My rig is parked in front of my garage which is some 40 mtr away from my house,so I have a bigger problem.

I personally am not going to drain the boiler because of the anti freeze as you mention.

Opening all lockers and cupboards is generally a good idea and keep fridge and freezer doors partially locked to vent.

There will be loads more suggestions I`m sure,just a few to be getting on with.

steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Invest in a silver screen if you haven`t already done so,this will keep alot of the condensation down, especially in the cab area.
> 
> steve


Steve...do you actually get condensation in the windscreen area ( or anywhere else) when the van is empty and unoccupied ? Does this happen only when you have the heating on in the van and not at other times ?

When you are using the van you will be producing warm wet air from your body, from cooking and washing and then you will get condenstion on cold surfaces if you don't ventilate properly. When not in use, if the van is dry and not damp and the ventilation holes are not blocked up then there should not be condensation inside.

I'm concerned about leaving a padded silver screen on all the time. When it rains water will get under the screen between it and the van and surely this will, over time, cause damage to the front cab area ?

G


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

No real idea whether I do the right thing or not but my winter routine involves:

a) Draining down hot and cold water systems if it looks like there's going to be sub-zero temperatures for several days and nights
b) Fitting the internal silver screens (mainly because I don't have any external ones!)
c) Drawing the curtains but leaving the blinds up.
d) Opening all cupboard doors to let the air circulate properly.
e) Running either the blown air on low electric setting, or running a plug-in fan heater on low thermostat setting on cold nights.

Most of all, using the thing as often as possible, although inevitably it seems that one weekend a month is the best I can manage as work/social activity seems to increase over the winter for some reason.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Mikemoss said:


> e) Running either the blown air on low electric setting, or running a plug-in fan heater on low thermostat setting on cold nights.
> .


Honest, I'm genuinely curious and not wanting to be critical here. It might be that we are doing damage by not heating our vans - though we have had no evidence of this in over 40 years

WHY do you leave the heating on ? If there is nothing left in the van that will freeze - ie all the systems are drained and dry - then what is the purpose of spending money on heating ? Do you do the same for your car ( given that it is not in the garage ?)

G


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> > Invest in a silver screen if you haven`t already done so,this will keep alot of the condensation down, especially in the cab area.
> ...


Some good points there G.

To be honest,I dont know if I might suffer from condensation or not because I`ve only had the van a little while and it is my first.I was just going on evidence I have with my builders van during winter time,but I guess thats totaly different.
May even take your advice and leave everything as it is,at least for a few months and se how it goes.

steve


----------



## 106929 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hi-
Would anyone recommend a motorhome cover, especially for an older vehicle? Are there any drawbacks?
Alstr


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

> WHY do you leave the heating on ?


Good question! Probably because I have a feeling, rightly or wrongly, that it will help to keep the upholstery and sleeping bags (which all stay in there) reasonably dry, and that it will generally ward off damp and deterioriation. But mostly because I've always done it (except when we had to keep a caravan in storage, and it was not an option)!

I only put the heating on if the night looks like being particularly chilly, and I do make sure I ventilate properly on dry bright days. I guess I just like going in there every day and fiddling! As to the cost, the heating is only ever on its minimal setting and I guess you could buy an awful lot of electricity for the cost of one damp repair.

But you've made me think - and the poor old car stays out and totally unheated in all weathers.....


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Honest, I'm genuinely curious and not wanting to be critical here. It might be that we are doing damage by not heating our vans - though we have had no evidence of this in over 40 years
> 
> WHY do you leave the heating on ? If there is nothing left in the van that will freeze - ie all the systems are drained and dry - then what is the purpose of spending money on heating ? Do you do the same for your car ( given that it is not in the garage ?)
> 
> G


Hi Grizzly
That makes two of us if you *are* doing it wrong. I've always worked on the same theory, with caravans more than Motorhomes but same principle.

I go in and sniff at intervals, with the probably mistaken idea that if there is any damp I will smell it, but other than that it gets left alone just like yours. I do take it for a convenient 6.7 mile circuit every 3 or 4 weeks though, if I can't get out and use it, but that's about the engine and running gear, not the habitation. It's just about far enough to bring the engine up to temperature.

Dave


----------



## EdsMH (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the tips and if it was a normal van I would drain everything.

I wondered if anyone had got a fully winterised van and did one still need to drain down the internal water tanks? 

So far Grizzly I have seen no internal condensation with the temps dropping down to 3 degrees and even with the fresh air vents the internal temp does seem to stay quite a bit higher retaining solar gain from the day.

I think as it is just outside I shall monitor internal and external temps and see how we go.

Steve I have not bought any silver screens but just close the cab partition. PM me if you would recommend the ones you have bought

Cheers

Ed


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Alstr said:


> Hi-
> Would anyone recommend a motorhome cover, especially for an older vehicle? Are there any drawbacks?
> Alstr


This only from what I`ve read but,If you really need one,get a breathable one,otherwise you could suffer from mould and sweating,leaving moisture trapped underneath.

steve


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Chigman said:


> Alstr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi-
> ...


There was a bit in one of the magazines recently -either CC, C&CC or PM- which reminded you to make sure the van was as clean and polished as possible or the cover would scratch where it touched. I believe you can also put pieces of foam or similar at possible friction points. They also keep the cover slightly clear of the van so that moisture is not held directly against it.

One of the magazines has adverts for a fold over cover which has built in tubular supports which looks good - though I bet it is expensive.

G


----------



## muggers (Jul 14, 2007)

This is our first winter so this a really useful discussion. We just bought external screens but on reflection I don't think I would leave them on unless we're sleeping in the van, partly because of the elastic fixings and how windy it can get up here. Although we intend to keep using the van off and on, even just a run at a weekend to keep the battery charged, we're draining everything (thanks for the tip about how to drain the boiler on a previous thread :wink: ).

My question is - should we keep the curtains and blinds open or closed?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

muggers said:


> My question is - should we keep the curtains and blinds open or closed?


No straightforward this...

We were told that keeping the blinds closed would weaken the springs and they would not work properly after a while. We do keep them closed -for privacy reasons and to stop the upholstery fading- and they still worked in the last van when we sold it.

Certainly I would not keep the curtains alone closed if they had the sun on them for any length of time. I've seen what happens to boat curtains in those circumstances !

If you are concerned about curtains going brittle / blinds losing their spring, upholstery fading in the sun and so on then you could always make internal covers for the windows. I would suggest making them from those cheap reflective car windscreen sunshields. I made some for the van windows to use externally in very hot conditions ( when we are in the van) and they fit as if designed with no cutting. They cost me 50p each from a poundshop type place. They can be fitted inside the windows with a bit of fiddling.

G


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

If the vehicle is standing for an extended period, it is advisable to release the handbrake. Leave in gear and chock the wheels.


----------



## 89767 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> I've said it before elsewhere but I can't see the point of putting in heating and/or dehumidifiers into a new, presumably weatherproof, van.
> 
> How many MH or caravan dealers do it ?
> 
> G


Have you ever search for the gas drop holes in a European van? There are many together with the roof vents that allow air to circulate...but that means damp air also.
I always run a dehuminifier but no heating, a heater will only heat the air, not remove water, & cause condensation.

Dealers wouldn't do it, it costs money. 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Keith said:


> [I always run a dehuminifier but no heating, a heater will only heat the air, not remove water, & cause condensation.
> 
> Dealers wouldn't do it, it costs money. 8O


Do you do the same thing at home Keith ? There are far more sources of water in our house and probably less ventilation in winter and yet we do not have problems with damp or condensation.

If you don't block the ventilation vents -and I know some people do - then the air will circulate and not cause damp problems.

G


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

It's the discussions about Dehumidifiers which really confuse me! When I hear argument "For" I think-yes a great idea I'll use one. Then I hear the contrary argument and I think-that sounds sensible- so put it away.

Even the so-called "experts" don't seem to agree!


----------

